# How do you choose a rescue dog to adopt?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey everyone!
I was wondering if anyone can tell me how you choose a rescue dog, or know they're the right dog for you?
I am looking to adopt a young GSD but I want to make sure I make the right choice. If you rescued a dog from a GSD rescue organization, how did you choose your dog? Did you just immediately connect, or did the rescue group pick the dog for you? Or did you look at several dogs and pick the one you liked the best? 
I am just not sure because I've never adopted a dog from a rescue before. Most of my dogs have been strays so they kinda chose me! The GSD rescue group has a dog they want me to foster to see if he is a good match for me.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think many of us go with the appearance first and then check the profile to see if it's a good fit. Then if you are dealing with a rescue, you can discuss with the foster what you are looking for and they can discuss how the dog or dogs you are interested in would fit with your situation and expectations.

If you have other animals in the home, that will comlpicte the "fit" factor.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I chose Sierra for her looks somewhat, but more importantly for
her story... she had been fostered at an outdoor kennel for over
a year, waiting for the right gsd experienced person. I didn't
want to return her to that... I felt sorry for her, Christmas was
coming up, etc., but I think if I had it to do over again, I would 
go more by what the dog's reaction to me was. Sierra wasn't very
"interested" she was aloof, I know it's a trait, but I guess I want
to look next time for a dog who is a little "sweeter" at the start.
(She's very sweet now with her daddy and me)

I think the fostering might be the way to go... then maybe you
would be a "failed foster" if it worked out you adopted him!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think fostering to adopt can be a great option because you truly get to see if the dog is a good fit for your home. I did a foster to adopt situation with Basu simply because once I saw his situation in his original home (he was an owner surrender being place through rescue) I knew he needed out. I wasn't sure I could handle a dog like him (terrified from abuse and neglect) so they allowed me to foster him first. Of course I fell in love with him and he stayed for the rest of his life!









However, I have had other fosters who weren't a good match. Most recently I had a mix, Peri, who turned out to be cat aggressive. I found him a wonderful home with no cats and enjoyed the time I got to spend with him. 

Rafi didn't have anyone else interested in him (!) so I was able to visit daily for a week and based on that decided he was a good fit for my pack. 

Some rescues have different set ups for meet and greets. I think it's difficult to know much about a dog from meeting them at a store or a shelter so I prefer meeting them in a more relaxed environment and taking them for a walk, etc., to get a better sense of what they're like. 

It's really difficult to know what you're truly getting until you bring them home though!


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

With Ary I adopted her from the Boulder Humane Society. I had gone in to find a medium size rescue ( I was living with three other ppl and they were wary about me getting a dog so made some rules about size and age ) I saw Ary looking so sad and she wasn't available for adoption so I moved on to the next dog. I didnt find any dogs there so was about to leave and go to the next shelter whent he front desk lady stopped me to ask if I was still interested in Ary ( she was name Lucy then ). They let me walk her told me what little they knew about her history and asked if I had alot of experience with dogs or GSD's which I did. I was hooked! Once we tested her with my then bf's husky and they did great I put her in the backseat of the truck with me and the rest is history. 
So my advice is that fate will just step in and you will know when the right dog comes along for you Good Luck and let us know when you find the right one for you.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

The rescue I got Phoenix from has Meet & Greets every Saturday. I first saw Phoenix on their website but was also interested in three other dogs. I read the descriptions of each dog and got in touch with the foster of each dog via email. After finding out they would be there, I went off to a Meet & Greet. I'd say going to the Meet & Greet, Phoenix was my #2/#3 choice...when I met him, he became my #1 choice. During our inital meeting he really didn't keep any kind of eye contact with me, but he still struck a place in my heart, especially when I knew what his story was prior to being rescued. He exactly met my lifestyle and what I was looking for in a gsd. We've only been together for a year so far, but wow, what a great year it has been...


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

My first and second gsd were adopted from animal shelters and as to say yes it was love at first sight. My current GSD was a different situation and I question our compatability daily.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

The rescues in my area requires that you fill out an adoption application before they will discuss adoption. They have a big say in which dog goes home with you so that you don't go home mismatched.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I was initially drawn to a particular dog on the rescue site. I filled out the application and they got back to me 2 days later. Unfortunately the dog I was interested in had her adoption pending. Because we live across the state from the rescue, they asked me to pick some I was interested in and they would gather them at one place for a meet and greet. So, I have to say, initially I went on looks......and females.

That weekend, BF and I loaded Bosley in the Tahoe and took a drive. We arrived at the house to find about 6 german shepherds running around and playing in the water. Bosley soon joined in, but was still by himself. (Quite a site to see all GSD's and one black lab) I did not "connect" with any of the dogs.......that is until Lexi walked thru the door - I immediately was drawn to her. I wasn't sure which one she was as I had picked so many. She was actually added on the night before we left. She was/is stunning and had the type of personality I knew would click with Bosley. Sure enough, after 10 minutes her and Boz were laying in the shade together.

The most difficult part was taking her home that day. She did not want to leave her foster moms side - it was heartbreaking! But, now, she my girl thru and thru - LOVES me more than anyone and I am rewarded with her loyality every day.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I found both of my dogs thru separate gsd rescues - however, i got them both the day they came from the shelter so they never made it into foster homes or got properly evaluated by the rescues staff.

with gia i was volunteering for shepherd rescue and after one of the senior volunteers heard about her, then went and met her - she thought she'd be a "perfect project" for me. gia was young, i was young, had a very flexible job, no kids, no other pets, etc, so it was very easy for her to fit into my situation. and we started obedience training immediately. aside from that, i wanted a black gsd and the only other one at the rescue at that time had too many issues for me being somewhat unexperienced with the breed (first dog on my own).

with tilden i went purely off of appearance (and fate). the night before, i called out to one of my friends that i wanted a black and red long hair male under a year... almost immediately, shepherd rescues website was updated and they were getting him the next morning. i e mailed the founder, who i knew from 8yrs prior) that (middle of the) night (thank God she was up late) and we made arrangements for me to get him, with the adoption pending his reaction to gia and my cat. once i met him tho, i knew he'd be an easy one to work and get along with. most of my neighbors had small dogs which he did well with, and my nephew was 6 at the time, so that served as a "okay with children test"

so, all in all, i crossed alot of fingers and said alot of prayers - but at the end of the day i had a ton of assistance and support from the rescue.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

I have my 'only if' list.
First..
Only if the dog is fullblooded GSD. I don't mess with mixed breeds.
Only if the dog is basically healthy. I'm not a martyr just wanting to nurse something back to health, and I don't take in 'special needs' dogs.
Only if I have room and time for the dog. And only if I can afford caring for the dog.
And this might aggravate people who love their dog, but are trying to find it a new home.....only if I know the dog will have a better quality of life with me. And I don't buy their pet dogs.

Second.......

Only if the dog is not mean, vicious or aggressive. I have to protect myself.
Only if the dog is friendly with other dogs. I have to protect my dogs.
Only if the dog is not already in a shelter or rescue operation; those dogs already have someone providing for them. 
Only if the dog is unlikely to find a home anywhere else. If someone else wants the dog, I don't consider it a 'rescue'.
And this one will really aggravate the other breeders.......Only if the dog is intact. 

Then third.....
Only if the dog is fairly local. I don't travel long distances.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I liked a few dogs I saw on the rescue's website, but they want me to foster a different dog who was not one of my picks (he wasn't on my "list" mostly based on looks)... I think the main reason they want me to foster this particular dog is because I have someone home most of the day, and they thought that would be good for him because he's still a puppy.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmm... I think that's a tricky thing. You might indeed be good for the puppy but if you're looking to adopt then what is good for you is important too. Are looks the only thing that took this particular dog off your list? And if so, how important are looks to you? For some people, it might be a minor consideration, just what happened to draw them to the picture but for others it's a big deal. I really admire the people in the former category, but I have to admit to being a little more in the latter category myself. I take the dogs that need me into foster care but I like what I like when I adopt and looks are part of the overall picture even if they aren't the most important thing to me. Sort of like dating!









Being home most of the day is great for dogs and certainly helps a lot with puppies. Does this puppy have qualities other than that that make him a good match for you? Do you have ideas about energy level, prey drive, pack drive etc for the dog you are looking for and does this puppy match up with them? 

I don't know what group you're working with but it's my impression that there are several in your area that do terrific work and have great board members on here. A good rescue will want to match you with your perfect dog and each dog with their perfect home. They might steer you towards a dog you hadn't considered based on their knowledge of the dog and their knowledge of what you're looking for but hopefully at the end of the match there's chemistry on both sides.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah it was mostly looks, and also his age. Originally I was considering a young dog/puppy but when I was thinking more about it I thought a 1-3 year old would be better for me than an under-1-year-old. So because of that and because he's not really the "type" of GSD I am drawn too in looks, I passed him over when I saw him on the website... 
The main criteria I had was housetrained, not a really high-drive dog (they don't say anything about drive on the rescue site so I don't know about that) no joint problems, and must be good with kids/dogs/cats (which he has been tested with.)
I guess I can see how it goes, since they do 'foster to adopt' I can foster him and see if he is a good match...


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Watch your heart, even the ones you dont think would be the best fit manage to steal them!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Only if the dog is intact.


Why is that? I mean it isn't like you are going to have a top show dog fall into your lap and you would even consider breeding the dog as that only happens on Disney movies. 

Opps.... I just reread what you posted "other breeders". 



> Quote: And this one will really aggravate the other breeders.......Only if the dog is intact.


Wouldn't it be really aggrevating in having an intact pet around your breeding stock?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: And this one will really aggravate the other breeders.......Only if the dog is intact.


Well I'm not a breeder, ant that statement just breaks my heart.

I have had 3 dogs that were registered and great dogs. All 3 I spayed cause I knew I didn't have the time or experience to be a 'responsible' breeder. To have the vast knowledge of genetics and dogs to prevent problems in my lines if I did breed, as well as actually being able to IMPROVE my lines by doing educated breedings.

So to take a dog like you described that has no home, so is CLEARLY not from a responsible breeder. And that you probably have no idea of it's lineage so how to blend with another to get healthy and great puppies............ is just 100% added to the problem of 'too many GSD's and not enough good homes' problem.

There are too many dogs in general and GSD's in specific as it is in the USA. Go to the rescue site here and prepare to have your heart break. Many of those dogs will be dead by the end of the month. That's real life.

And a choice I made is to know, for sure, that NEVER will a dog I bred, or a puppy from a dog I breed, or a puppy from a puppy I bred will EVER be in the situation that a shelter/rescue has to be involved. So I spay/neuter my dogs and am part of the SOLUTION to dog overpopulation. Not part of the problem.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CVF_K
> Only if the dog is not already in a shelter or rescue operation; those dogs already have someone providing for them.


A rescue - yes. A shelter? No. The majority of shelters are NOT no kill. A dog in a shelter can have less than a 25% chance of NOT being killed due to no-one adopting it.



> Quote:
> Only if the dog is unlikely to find a home anywhere else. If someone else wants the dog, I don't consider it a 'rescue'.


With all your requirements I don't see how anyone else could NOT want that dog.

[quote
And this one will really aggravate the other breeders.......Only if the dog is intact. [/quote]

If you are breeding dogs you get either from rescue groups or shelters you are not aggrevating the 'other breeders' - you are aggrevating everyone. RESPONSIBLE breeders do NOT breed dogs that end up in rescue or shelters. Period. Anyone that does is an IRRESPONSIBLE breeder.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Quote:
> And this one will really aggravate the other breeders.......Only if the dog is intact.



Thank God any rescue worth it's salt won't adopt out intact dogs. And this is a perfect example of why... to prevent people from abusing rescue to get cheap breeding stock.

Sad. Very, very sad.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: CVF_K I have my 'only if' list.
> First..
> Only if the dog is fullblooded GSD. I don't mess with mixed breeds.
> Only if the dog is basically healthy. I'm not a martyr just wanting to nurse something back to health, and I don't take in 'special needs' dogs.
> ...


There is just SO MUCH WRONG with this whole post.
let's start with this one:


> Quote:Only if the dog is fullblooded GSD. I don't mess with mixed breeds.


 What difference does it make if a dog you are getting from a shelter or rescue is a mix. One of the BEST dogs I had was a mix of St.Bernard and Lab. He had great nerve, kind to babies or small animals, loved women and kids, reserved with most men, would and did protect me and I know he would have layed down his life to save mine. So what breed they are in my book doesn't matter it is will the dog be a good fit.
Next:


> Quote:Only if the dog is basically healthy. I'm not a martyr just wanting to nurse something back to health, and I don't take in 'special needs' dogs


 This speaks volumes about your level of compassion.
Next:


> Quote:Only if I have room and time for the dog. And only if I can afford caring for the dog.
> And this might aggravate people who love their dog, but are trying to find it a new home.....only if I know the dog will have a better quality of life with me.


 This is about the only thing in your whole post that makes any sense.
Next:


> Quote:And I don't buy their pet dogs.


 So what you scour the ads, shelters and rescues for cheap breeding stock. That is a GREAT breeding practice, you are looking for $$$$$.

Next:


> Quote:Only if the dog is not mean, vicious or aggressive. I have to protect myself.
> Only if the dog is friendly with other dogs. I have to protect my dogs.
> Only if the dog is not already in a shelter or rescue operation; those dogs already have someone providing for them.
> Only if the dog is unlikely to find a home anywhere else. If someone else wants the dog, I don't consider it a 'rescue'.


 Apparently these are the dogs you are finding by scouring ads. This post was about how do you which dog to get from a shelter or rescue.

Next, your last statement pretty much sums you up as a breeder that you are passing yourself off as.


> Quote:Only if the dog is intact.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

"you should also know that recent research at Purdue Vet School indicates that neutering increases the risk that your canine will develop cancer by 50%."

http://www.andalusianbullmastiffs.com/neutering.html
http://cairnsattheburrow.com/neutering.html

"We are not advocates of unplanned breeding of dogs. If people are unable to properly manage their pets, then spaying and neutering is a necessary option. However, there are a number of aspects of spaying and neutering that are not commonly known."

http://www.poodlepower.ca/articles.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

CVF_K-

The OP started this post because she is in the process of looking for a dog to adopt as a companion dog and wanted to know how others went about the process. Your post adds absolutely nothing to this discussion and, in fact, it takes away from the discussion as evidenced by all the responses to your post. You effectively hijacked someone else's thread. 

Perhaps we can all agree to return to the original spirit of this thread and talk about how we chose our rescued dogs.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You know, absolutely no one - including a breeder - is going to guarantee a dog will be perfectly healthy for life and will quietly die of old age at 19. Dogs get sick, people get sick.

I think that's pretty lame.

Edited to add - I agree with Ruth, let's talk about how people choose rescue dogs.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There are studies on top of studies, but the one thing that the studies can't change is human nature and greed.

Since you are not an advocate of unplanned litters, then breeding your rescued female was your choice. This is why shelters and rescues do not release intact dogs. They deal every day with unplanned litters.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ruth you are right we should try to address the OP's questions and concerns.

I have gotten a few dogs from shelters but never a rescue. What did I look for, I knew I wanted a large dog, I have the room and they have the least chance of finding a home. After that there are breeds that I like better. Then it comes down to the individual dog, do I like the look and persoanality of the dog? Did the dog warm up to me on my visits or act like I wasn't there. Have I every made a bad choice, sure, but I had a lab mix that just couldn't get enough attention, you couldn't walk because he was either sitting infront of you or setting on his feet, all he wanted was 100% of your attention 100% of the time. I felt that while he was happy, he needed more, he needed one person that he could really attach to. So I found him a new home, with a single mom and son that moved a lot because of her job. They came out to meet the dog and it was perfect chemistry.

So when you dela with a Rescue, if it just isn't the match that everyone thought it would be then they want you to return the dog and they will work finding you that good match.

Val


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: So when you dela with a Rescue, if it just isn't the match that everyone thought it would be then they want you to return the dog and they will work finding you that good match


Just wanted to add - you may need to give it time. Some rescue dogs come with baggage and they may not be ready to bond in three days or even three weeks.

I am one of those people who go by appearance and it took a very long time for my first rescue to settle in, because he had steamer trunks, not just baggage. But it has worked out and I have learned as much from him as he has from me - probably more!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

dd, good point with the baggage, sorry yours had steam trunks full. 

Honestly I think there are very few perfect dogs out there. Even well bred dogs can have issues that need to be worked through.

Val


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

In my case, the dog had been in four different places within the month: his home, the shelter, a foster and then me. If I had taken a closer look, I guess I would have seen his head spinning. And as Jean has said on another thread, this is especially hard on sensitive dogs - they are disoriented and disinclined to trust.

So I believe the most important thing is to cultivate patience within yourself when taking a rescue. I am not a naturally patient person but I have learned patience from Jakob.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it's a very good point that dogs take different amounts of time to settle in. With Basu and Kai and some of my fosters it took quite a while for them to settle and they both had major issues but Rafi settled right in...except for the separation anxiety.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineHey everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me how you choose a rescue dog, or know they're the right dog for you?


First I have to decide what I want the dog FOR. A companion? A competitive dog?

Then I need to deterimne the type of environment the dog will be exposed to. Other dogs, cats, kids? Lots of household activity or a quiet house? Long road trips?



> Quote:If you rescued a dog from a GSD rescue organization, how did you choose your dog? Did you just immediately connect, or did the rescue group pick the dog for you? Or did you look at several dogs and pick the one you liked the best?


Yes to all of the above.







I treat it just like I would getting a puppy from a breeder. I have specific wants and I relay those to the rescue group. I rely on them to tell me which dog or dogs would be a good fit. Then I meet those and decide if any of them are right for me.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddYou know, absolutely no one - including a breeder - is going to guarantee a dog will be perfectly healthy for life and will quietly die of old age at 19. Dogs get sick, people get sick.


I have to admit to being selfish in my reasons for wanting to adopt a younger dog... Well, partially it is because I want to do dog sports and a younger dog will probably be able to do them longer. However my other reason is I am hoping I don't have to deal with losing them for a long long time so I don't want an older dog. I recently lost my terrier mix Pooch at 14 years old (I had him for about 10 years) and it was devastating...and my other dog, Ginger, is about 12.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I can understand that - but the fact is, there are no guarantees. Neighbours of mine just lost a three-year old who had a series of seizures so bad that he was euthanized. I think we all hope we will have our dogs for a long, long time. But the unforeseen can happen.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know there are no guarantees, but the odds go up...


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Chicagocanine, please accept my condolences on the death of your terrier mix Pooch.

I adopted my dog Kukla from an all-breed rescue. I was doing volunteer dog walking for them after the death of my GSD mix; friends suggested that it would not only be therapeutic for me (in the grieving process), but that it would probably also be fun--and it would certainly be doing a good deed for the dogs.

That's where I met Kukla. She was a 3-year-old GSD/Boxer mix, with a very good temperament, and spayed, of course.

Kukla was one of the first of the rescue's dogs that I met, since she was on the list of "easy dogs" to be walked by the newest volunteers. 

Well, I got to know her week after week for about a month, and then I adopted her. 

I honestly don't see how I deserve to be so lucky! She has never had "an accident" indoors, since I adopted her--ever! She'd had absolutely no obedience training at all, but that was no problem since I already knew an <u>excellent</u> trainer, and I had already made the appointment for her evaluation so that we could start obedience lessons.

It's been Kukla and me ever since! She and I both actually enjoy working on our obedience lessons--we're at advanced level! She's a healthy, happy dog--and I'm a healthy, happy human. Honestly, I don't see how I deserve to be this lucky!









GSD rescue groups really try to find the perfect match of dog and human family--since they want to place each dog only once!

The GSD rescue group for which Kukla and I did a tiny bit of volunteer work back in 2006 (we were an emergency foster family, on a very short-term basis) has it as a standard policy that a newly adopted dog is with the new family on a <u>foster basis only</u> for the first month. 

I think it's a good policy. Not every match is perfect, of course. Nobody wants you or your family to be unhappy with a dog. And, of course, nobody can force you to take a dog that you don't want.

I certainly wish you the best, and I hope that you find the right dog for your family.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, and a bit more. Some of your comments make sense, others do not. Having a better quality of life for the dog and being willing to care for the animal are obviously important. Your intact comment is quite controversial, and most groups will neuter an intact dog. Nonetheless, I share your opinion.

Other comments I question. First, I have a so-called high end German Shepherd working dog and have taken in several rescues. The former came as a pup, the latter, obviously through high kill shelters. In both cases, I do not berlieve you can evaluate a dog until you have one. For example, some of the so-called aggressive rescues I have had, are quite the opposite.

As a rescue, I do home inspections, and based on your comments I would not allow you to adopt any of our dogs, simply because you do not understand the differerences in each German Shepherd, and I suspect would have little ability to deal with any problems.

You are looking for a perfect dog, and like us humans there is no such thing.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, I was not happy with the initial comment by CVF, but your post is most important.

If your rescue group is allowing you to serve as a foster take the dog, and then decide if the animal is right for you. 

I do rescue, and ended up adopting a seven year old white female, because she got along so well with my 2 1/2 year old male GSD. I never thought I would adopt a seven year old dog, but she has been just perfect. I realize the dog's life is probably half over, but just love her. 

Ironically, some of the recues I have had are trained, house-broken, etc. I did promise my rescue group I would continue to take in rescues as a foster, despite adopting one. I did not want to select a dog and then abandon the group.

My rescue group does have some puppies that just arrived last weekend. If you have an interest please contact me via a personal note. I live just 20 miles north of Milwaukee. I also have a beautiful 10 month old GSD that I am serving as a rescue for.

Good luck on finding the right dog for you.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

This post is very interesting. Max is going on 10 months old and so next spring we are looking to take in another dog. I would prefer rescue as I am always lurking on these threads and realize the importance of finding good homes for pets who are already here, not just from planned breedings.

I too have the same questions about how to pick a rescue dog. I have rescued many cats before but dogs are different, especially large dogs which is what I prefer.

I am curious to learn how you go about getting involved in a foster to adopt program. Is this something that the SPCA does or is it just certain rescues? It sounds like a very good idea because you can care for the dog and at the same time see if he fits in with your lifestyle/kids/other pets.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cindy, I forget how far into western mass you are but GSD rescue of new england is having an event in Easton on Oct 4th. I'm taking the kids and Otto. They might be the right group for you to connect with.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd suggest talking to area rescue groups and finding out about their policies. Rescues and SPCAs vary widely so it's important to due your homework and find one that feels compatible with you. I know a few groups who do foster to adopt and others that don't but many have trial periods.

For example my own group doesn't do foster to adopt but we have a one week trial during which the adoption fee is totally refundable if it doesn't work out. In actual practice we are willing to extend this trial period further if the adopter requests it. We want them to be happy with the dog and vice versa, so we don't want them keeping a dog that's a mismatch becaues they're out the money. I know a lot of other groups who feel the same way.

If you have specific wants as far as the dog, I'd suggest a dog that is already in foster care because those are the ones that area most "known." It's incredibly difficult to accurately assess any dog at a shelter but GSDs seem especially tough. On the other hand- if you like surprises, some of the most wondeful surprises in the world are adopting a shelter dog and discovering who they are as they blossom with a little TLC. 

Whichever way you go, thanks for considering a rescue!!! Lots of wonderful dogs out there and I've never seen more in need than here recently.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Jenn, I am in the Berkshires. Yes, I would be very interested in going to that event. If you could PM me with the details, I would be very appreciative.

Pupresq, very good info. Emotionally, I would rather a shelter dog especially if they are in jeopardy of being euthanized. It just makes me sick to my stomach knowing that healthy dogs are being put down because homes can not be found for them. Practically though, I do have a young daughter, two cats and Max. I do have to vet as much as possible to make sure that both the new pup as well as my existing family, can coexist peacefully. We are still working with Max on his cat issues, trying to get him under control, so I certainly do not wish to bring in another dog who might have the same issue. It is another reason why I want to wait until Spring to bring in another dog. Max needs more training before I will have any confidence with him around our kitties, let alone another dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I totally understand where you're coming from. Shelter dogs give that immediate wonderful feeling of directly saving a life but at the same time, they're a bit of a question mark. I think you should still feel very good about saving a life by adopting from a rescue though because even if that specific dog is now safe, by adopting him or her you are allowing the rescue to save another dog who IS still at the shelter. So, IMO win-win!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I was in the same situation... already had 1 male (4yr) and 2 house kitties. I adopted my Whiskey thru a rescue down south and knew the person who ran the rescue and was fostering Whiskey. It's easier to adopt a dog that is fostered since the foster home will have a good idea how the dog is with other animals, kids etc. Whiskey's foster mom did not have cats, but he was pretty submissive and she felt he would be fine. He is totally fine with my cats... one of them is a scaredy cat and the other likes to sleep with him.









All worked out well and I have 2 male shepherds and 2 house cats. I have also fostered a couple of dogs and they were fine with my cats too... although they were assessed by the rescue, so I had an idea that they would be ok. 

Good Luck! 

Tanja


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I tend to think the foster to think is just something the rescue groups do. As for fostering and adopting, some groups allow, others do it. 

Personally, I am starting to think it is a good idea. Fostering gives us an idea of what the dog is about, and it could still be adopted by someone else.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Our group does not do foster-to-adopt, we tried and stopped after several bad experiences. In one case the person said she would adopt but kept delaying signing the contract. Finally she changed her mind about adopting. In the meantime we sent away several good applicants, and the dog lost several opportunities to find a good home. After two months of hassle we had to start with the adoption from scratch. Another foster-to-adopt tried to push us to use their vet with totally unreasonable prices and unreasonable test wishes, you can dream when someone else is paying the bill. 
It was one problem after the other.

I feel that as successful adoption requires serious commitment, testing a dog for a week is not enough. I also feel it is unfair to the dog, most of them have been through enough alreadyand moved from place to place, to bounce them around from one one-week trial adoption to the next.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What group are you with Rebel? I may have missed it and if so apologize! 

-----
I think it is helpful also to meet the foster who has the dog-talk to them about things and see if their dog perceptions match yours. Like I have been at or listened in at adoption events where a foster will say that the dog is totally great off leash, very friendly, into people and the dog is crouched on the ground behind them, ready to dash! And I think hmmmm...really?









I think I go w/the Statue of Liberty "The New Colossus" poem...









I also don't think a dog can tell you much in that one week-they are all so sweet. 

The two dogs I adopted that were not fosters were 1. good with cats and 2. just had something that appealed to me in a very visceral way-Bella had a sad pout and Bruno looked like a little rat on crank! And you know-that helped balance things out-she got happier when he came along and he...well, he made her happy! (glad to say he is a very handsome dog now and no longer rat like)

Sorry-was so enjoying thinking of tiny Bruno skittering around his foster's living room perimeter I forgot to say good luck to you!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have volunteered for 4-5 rescues over the past 8 years and none of them did the foster-to-adopt. All the rescues I volunteered for require in their adoption contracts that the dog be on leash unless in a securely fenced in area, which is also the law. I would never tell an adopter that the dog is good off-leash, or place any of my fosters into homes where they want them off-leash without some very serious training. I and the rescues I volunteered for tend to decline applicants who ask "if you let the dog off-leash will he run?". It is not an experiment we conduct with our incoming dogs nor would we want them in a home that would try it. Which is probably why none of my fosters ended up under a car or lost. It is also not my habit to lie to adopters about the dog, as the example you mentioned in your post, I prefer to describe the dog in a less positive light and scare away those who are not willing to invest work into their pet. I would also not place any of my fosters with people who are too good to housebreak their own pet, regardless whether the dog is housebroken or not, it is just me.









It is great when adopters have high expectations on rescues, I think it is also good when rescues have high expectations on adopters.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Rebel, I cannot disagree with you. Rescue and eventually adopt is difficult decision.

Off course testing a dog for a week is not nearly enough. But if a foster and eventually someone that might keep the dog keep for a month or so, while it is still available for adoption that is fine on my end.

Finally, for whatever reason the dogs that are adopted from my rescue group do fine. 

Jean B asked what group you are from. I wish we could all publicize our rescue groups, but I was criticized big time from some of the most active posters on this board because they recognized my group, although I never mentioned the name.

I guess it was because my group and I at the time had differing opinons and I asked for feedback.

A bit off topic, but still trying to figure out the criticism I got.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I do not officially represent any rescue group on this board, I chose not to. These are my personal opinions based on many adoptions and dogs rescued.

I personally feel, and so do many others I work with and have worked with over the years, that it is not in the best interest of the dog to spend a week or a month in an iffy home that may or may not end up adopting or may even keep changing their mind and hindering the adoption of the dog into another good home (we have seen this happen). 

The dog's best interest is to go into a forever home with people who are enthusiastic about the dog and are looking forward to the adoption. I would not want or allow my foster to go into a home with people who don't know what they want and are not enthusiastic about the the animal. I love my fosters and they deserve better. After a failed "test adoption" the dog may end up coming back into the foster home in a worse shape than at arrival into rescue. It can be thrown out any time with no advance notice. The poor dog does not need to be discarded yet again, these animals have been through enough already. They are not a piece of furniture or a sweater that you take home for a trial run and then send back to the store if you don't like it, which is the fashion trend in the current consumer mentality. It is great to be picky, I respect people's right to be picky and difficult, as long it is not with my dogs.

If I know that people have applied to five other rescues I just tell them to come back after they have met all the other dogs and found that they won't work. I suspect that mine would not work either so why bother, I'd rather spend the time with the dogs. Why compete with other rescues, there are better ways to spend precious volunteer time. One can date five girls at the same time to figure out which one will make the best wife, there no law against it - I don't have to like it or be a part of it. 

We just had an applicant today who listed 9 dogs in the application, only three are in our rescue, they have no idea in which rescues the other dogs are from. They may be educated consumers, but we'll probably pass on them.

Timber1, I think the problem was your airing dirty laundry of your rescue on a public board where the rescue was recognized. It is not considered a particularly kosher thing to do (like the pi..ing in the pot thing). I think it is time to forget it and move on.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: The dog's best interest is to go into a forever home with people who are enthusiastic about the dog and are looking forward to the adoption. I would not want or allow my foster to go into a home with people who don't know what they want and are not enthusiastic about the the animal. I love my fosters and they deserve better.


I don't disagree with this. We put our potential adopters through a rigorous screening process. They fill out our lengthy application, we screen vet, neighbor, and personal references, we have a phone interview, then if all that's good, we have a personal interview and a home visit. We turn a lot of people down. However, we recognize that occasionally things just don't work out. 

I think the problem in your post is the idea that offering trial adoptions results in more dogs returned or is somehow associated with being careless in who you let adopt. This is not the case with us, nor with other groups I know with the same policy. 

We very rarely have a dog returned during that period and when it has happened it has been because it legitimately simply didn't work out for reasons beyond anyone's control. My concern with NOT offering such a trial period, you are encouraging people to try to resell a dog that they don't want to recupe their money. This is the last thing we want. Any good rescue has a return clause but ultimately that's a hard thing to control. We don't want any disincentive to sending us the dog back if it doesn't work out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We never had anyone try to resell one of our dogs, we are in contact with our adopters and know what is happening with the dog after adoption. 

However, none of the trial adoptions were good experiences even though the screening process is the same as for normal adoptions. The people simply did not have the same mental commitment to making it work because it was not "their" dog and it seemed to bring some of them into the "let's rip off the system while someone else is paying" mindset with their demands on the rescue. When they were asked to show the dog to potential adopters, they did not present the dog in favorable light, for example, and we lost some good homes.

The people who adopt in this area can generally easily afford the $200 adoption fee, if that is an issue, proper veterinary care would be too and we would recognize it during the screening. I certainly hope that our screening process is good enough to weed out someone who is cheap enough to resell the dog. Rehoming a dog for free is nearly impossible here, reselling is totally impossible and certainly much more effort than making the same money in a minimum wage job. Reselling is really not an issue we need to worry about. 

If the adoption does not work out, we take the dog back of course, but yes, the experiment costs the people some money. Why shouldn't it? The gas for the home visits and picking up the dog often costs more than the adoption fee. 

We are hoping that by not offering the trial period iffy applicants will be discouraged from adopting from us. We prefer adopters who are committed and enthusiatic about the dog and determined to make it work. If they truly make and effort and the adoption does not work out for reasons beyond their control, we have offered to refund the adoption fee even though the contract does not require it. They never took us up on the offer. It is worth waiting a little longer for such applicant to show up. Most of our adopters have a hard time chosing one dog and leaving others behind, we would much rather have those than people who look at 10 dogs and none of them is good enough and they demand a free trial run. 

Also, what prevents people from reselling the dog after the trial period is over and they have paid the adoption fee?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I wonder if it makes a difference how you pitch your trial period? Because we have never had any issue at all with our policy attracting "iffy adopters." No one has ever demanded a free trial run and we would certainly turn someone down if they did. Our adoption is very much an adoption - they fill out all the paperwork, they write the check or hand over the cash, they sign the contract. The only difference is that we tell them that if it doesn't work out within the trial period, we will refund their money. I have even offered longer trial periods for animals with issues, where people were taking more of a risk. We have never had anyone abuse this system. Most people simply seem grateful that we take the process so seriously and they do as well. On the rare occasion it doesn't work out, people have often decided to donate the money or, if the problem had nothing to do with them as adopters, they have transferred their adoption fee to another pet. 100% of those have worked out great - so it's not a question of them playing musical dogs, there's just that rare situation where a dog is incompatible with the resident dog that wasn't picked up during the home visit. 

I guess it's all mindset. Our adopters don't seem to feel like they need the trial period and they certainly don't demand it, it's just something we offer to give both them and us the peace of mind that making the best match possible is our #1 concern. 

All that said, that's us, your mileage may vary. And I have heard similar issues to the ones you describe with foster-to-adopt scenarios (which is not something we offer), although I've heard good outcomes as well, so I guess that's another one that varies.


----------

